# Spouse Visa



## vargst (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am from india originally and i have southafrican citizenship, as i have lived here for 24 years. As with our custom i will be having an arranged marriage this december. I have read somewhere that you need to have lived with your spouse for 2 years before you can apply for this visa. Is this true? Or Have I understood this wrong?

Please clarify

Many thanks!


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

it is right, If you are a citizen and you want to marry a foreigner, you need to prove the cohabitation of 2 years to apply for spouse visa( temporary residence permit).


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you are married under SA law and have an unabridged marriage certificate to prove it, then you do not need to show anything else to prove the relationship.


----------



## vargst (Aug 17, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> If you are married under SA law and have an unabridged marriage certificate to prove it, then you do not need to show anything else to prove the relationship.


Thanks, I will be marrying in india. if i produce an Indian marriage certificate will this be enough? or does the marriage have to be in southafrica. she will be applying for the spousal permit from india.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A marriage certificate from anywhere is fine, but try your best to submit a long-form (unabridged) marriage certificate.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

legalman is right, we married in Pakistan and we have marriage certificate from Pakistan, when i came here on trp we went to marriage section of home affairs where marriage officer put our marriage into the system, after that we were able to see the marriage status of my wife through sms as married and she gave us one printout too. we asked her for the marriage certificate she told us that we are married in another country so they can not register a marriage twice. 

If you want to get married in India you must go to S.A there and inform them about the marriage, I think they will register your marriage the same way they did ours, and once registered you can check your marital status through sms, confirming your marriage. 

but the best thing is if you could get married in S.A and have the unabridged certificate of S.A, as suggested by legalman.


----------

